# Updates re: the Kickstarter



## Siberys (Oct 3, 2014)

[MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]

It's been almost two months since we've heard anything from the Kickstarter, aside from getting the PDFs of the card. I think an update is long overdue.

[On a personal level, I'm moving and need to change my address for the Kickstarter, and I'd like to know how you'd like to handle that.]


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2014)

I think the last thing was the compiled 4E book, the PDFs and hardcovers of which went out? I'm not running it myself, so RW can provide better info. The PF compiled book is in layout. Which were you waiting for? Pathfinder, I assume, from your question?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 3, 2014)

I haven't sent out all the 4e hardcovers. That's wholly my bad for not just setting aside 8 hours and doing it. So I'm doing that today, as soon as I get home from work. My apologies for the delay.

Will, you can send me (well, Morrus) a private message through Kickstarter with the details of your changed address, and I'll update our spreadsheet. Are you moving right away, or would a book ordered tonight arrive before you moved?


----------



## Siberys (Oct 3, 2014)

I had sent just such a message, and hadn't gotten a reply. That was the impetus for this thread, actually. Yes, I'm moving right away. Can I PM you the new address?

EDIT: PM you the new address here, I meant, though I could on Kickstarter if you'd prefer.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 3, 2014)

I just replied to your KS message. It's better to send me the address there, since that way the comment is linked to your account.


----------



## Crispy120286 (Oct 9, 2014)

Need to finish Act 1 first (Pathfinder version hasnt even been released yet), then release the 9th module before any work gets started. With Act 1 as any guide, I give it 6 months from now


----------

